# FREE supplement for anyone willing to be a reviewer



## Emily911 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi,

We are a Nutritional Supplement Company and have recently launched new product for evaluation. We need people to review it through Amazon.com in exchange of FREE unit. Anyone interested to try and be a reviewer???

Please email me at ] so I could send you more details...

Product: BCAA Capsules

Description: Branch Chain Amino Acids (BCAA’s) are the building blocks of protein. They are used to support muscle growth, similar to protein powders.

Our Product: Our product is a 450-Capsules of Pure BCAA’s. It is in Veggie Capsules and contains no other ingredients. Many of our competitor’s products have ingredients like Magnesium Stearate, Silicon Dioxide, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Gelatin, Sucralose, and Titanium Dioxide. We have NONE of those ingredients. Our product is pure BCAAs in Vegetable Capsules. We are priced within 10% of all the major brands, our bottle is larger than all the competitors, and we offer the most pure product.

Feel free to email me at if you're interested so I could send you further details.

Thanks!


----------



## losieloos (Jul 13, 2014)

You guys have LNE?


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 13, 2014)

losieloos said:


> You guys have LNE?


I still have some extra loos if u need any....


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 13, 2014)

Tit pics or you don't exist;
Put your product between them for advertisement....


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 13, 2014)

I smell Tiller


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 13, 2014)

I edited your post so you can't scam an unsuspecting soul who would actually email you but left the thread open for the ensuing hilarity. Please don't let me down guys


----------



## Emily911 (Jul 13, 2014)

Oh,sorry, here's our product..


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 13, 2014)

You still didn't show Trini dem tits babie...


----------



## Spongy (Jul 13, 2014)

How is Japan this time of year, you are in Tokyo, right?


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 13, 2014)

Japan?
Trini don't mind itty bitty titties but you gotta have the ass to make up for it...
RULE CHANGE;
Ass pic or you don't exist;
Put your product on the left cheek...make dat ass clap and flip it on the right one for advertisement.....


----------

